# New Desktop PC - Do's and Dont's



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm considering buying a new desktop in January sales and would like advice. I really don't use it for much other than browsing, Microsoft Office and Streaming movies.

I have a preference for a speedy response. I'm on a limited budget (max €500).

What should I look out for and, in particular, is there a type of chip I should avoid. Your minimum requirement recommendations for AMD and Intel would be appreciated, as I don't want to be out of date as soon as I buy it.

My alternative would be to get some kind of docking system for my Asus X102B Notebook and have a quick-dock system, but I'm not sure if it is designed for all day, every day use.

T


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi tomohawk,

Here are some recommended builds. Click on the link and check it out: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Tom not a fan of prebuilt systems the power supplies are not always what you would want in a system, here is something you could consider and still leave you something to be able to switch out the psu for a better rated one Buy HP Pavilion 500-326na Desktop PC - Black & Silver | Free Delivery | Currys


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

DBCooper said:


> Hi tomohawk,
> 
> Here are some recommended builds. Click on the link and check it out: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html


I agree! Build your own system with the help of our build guide!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Guy's Tom is not someone who want's to do that. I believe we had a discussion in a previous thread on this subject, which is why I have broken with my usual advice and suggested something but with the caveat of changing the power supply.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the support and advice.

joeten's right, a build would be way beyond my capability.

joeten, if I were to opt for the HP Pavilion 500-326na Desktop PC, what power pack would you suggest as a replacement (and how can I be sure that it will fit into the cabinet without any problems).

T


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

based on your usage, I personally would not worry about replacing the power supply unless you have problems - which in my opinion is unlikely.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Tom I had another look at it and I don't recommend it, initially it seemed a reasonable idea, however the power supply is an external AC adapter. So not something I would choose.
This may be a better fit Acer Aspire TC-603 Tower PC (Intel Core i5 4430 3.0GHz Processor, 6GB RAM, 2TB HDD, DVDRW, LAN, Integrated Graphics, Windows 8): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories the power supply appears to be a 300w and it can come with integrated intel graphics or nvdia which would cost more. A 400w power supply should fit the dimensions 51.4 x 48.6 x 27.8 cm


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you must choose an OEM system, then stick with Asus, as they will use all of their own parts which are high quality:

Desktops - M32AD - ASUS


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks guys for the continued support.

Can you give me a heads up as to a *minimum requirement *for processor, so that I will not be out of date too soon. What is the minimum spec AMD and Intel I should settle for?

T


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi,

Some supplementary questions for my edification.

Wi-Fi
I always was of the understanding that 802.11n was the spec to go for. I am now seeing 802.11ac. Is this a better spec than n?

Processor
AMD A10-6700 APU (3.7 GHz, 4 MB cache) - To be honest, this is all Greek to me. Is this a decent spec.?

Graphics Card
AMD Radeon HD 8670D - Is this any good?

T


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Wi-Fi: 802.11ac is substantially faster than 802.11n and is what most people only look at. It does, however, have several other advantages over the older spec. A good run down of the differences here:
802.11ac vs 802.11n - What’s the difference? - Opinion - Trusted Reviews

Processor/Graphics: The APU combines processor and graphics on one die. The processor section is on par with other mid-level quad core CPUs, while the graphics section is equivalent to an entry level discrete card. You still have the option of adding a discrete card and even running it in combination (see AMD Dual Graphics) with the on-die graphics.

Considering your stated requirements from post #1, a system based on the A10-6700 would be a very good choice.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks gcavan

Hopefully the January sales will be good for me!

Tommy


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

You know if you are only using the internet an streaming movies almost any computer from the past 5-6 years would work. Are you 100% sure you can't find a free one?


----------

